# The Sexes Build the 'Perfect Body'



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

The body women want vs. the body men want...and visa versa.

From a strictly personal POV, they got it pretty close.

Do you agree or disagree.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know those photos where kinda of frankensteinish for me to tell 


If you asked me what ideal body type I find most attractive its between Gianna Michaels and charlize theron but honesty she could be a 12 out of ten if she doesn't have anything going up stairs i'm gone.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

This is like asking "Lamborghini or Lotus?"


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> This is like asking "Lamborghini or Lotus?"



If where talking cars then I would go with an Aston martin db9


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

xakulax said:


> If where talking cars then I would go with an Aston martin db9


Jaguar XJ12 Coupe, or a Triumph Spitfire


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

So...a bunch of white suburban people took this survey, apparently?


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> So...a bunch of white suburban people took this survey, apparently?


 Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> So...a bunch of white suburban people took this survey, apparently?


There is nothing white and suburban about the body types I noted above


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't agree with either. 

For the woman images:
Too skinny
Weak and frail(little muscle)
Breast is too small or too big. 
Thighs way too small!
Hips too small.
Too skinny! Needs to start lifting and eating healthy!


For the man images:

Legs are disproportionate in size.( I like sprinter legs on either sex.)
Needs more hair on the chest and legs so it complements the face.
Hands are small.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I guess I have to go back to playing soccer. The men picked Frank Lampard's legs and the women picked David Beckham's legs. Two six foot tall soccer dudes. Soccer players do have a great combination of power and stamina in their legs. They play 90 minutes with one short halftime in the middle. 

American football players have the power but the game doesn't require nearly the stamina of soccer. When you add it up, even if a player is involved in every snap (offensive or defensive) it amounts to about ten minutes of activity per game. That's why the game has the speed and ferocity that it does. 

...End thread derail.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> So...a bunch of white suburban people took this survey, apparently?


Oh, but don'tcha know that if you lay out the world's population on a normal distribution bell curve that you'll find the ideal human being is white and suburban? Because, you know, "science"?

Oh wait...


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

always_alone said:


> Oh, but don'tcha know that if you lay out the world's population on a normal distribution bell curve that you'll find the ideal human being is white and suburban? Because, you know, "science"?
> 
> Oh wait...


They can run their own survey in Zaire and Beijing and Mumbai.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Harry Styles hair :rofl:


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

JCD said:


> They can run their own survey in Zaire and Beijing and Mumbai.


Yeah, because we know all Americans are white and suburban, and totally uniform. Yes?


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I found this survey at least ostensibly more comprehensive. 

http://foxhoundstudio.com/blog/fitn...sique-—-what-girls-want-want-guys-want-to-be/

I don't have an "ideal" when it comes to men's bodies, I'm afraid. I find a uselessly wide rage attractive. 

And, weirdly, I tend to pay more attention to women's bodies than to men's.

ETA: Oh, and wasn't the posted survey from a British tabloid, letting we shallow Americans off the hook . . . this time?


----------



## Mer-Maid (Nov 23, 2013)

In my opinion, media is to blame for how little the genders seem to know each other - that's what I see when I look at the differences between the composites, it's sad!


Maybe I'm unusual, but I wouldn't want to be tall or skinny - if I could be built like anyone it would be Mary Ann from "Gilligan's Island", with Debbie Reynolds' face. 

I don't tend to have a favorite 'type' of male appearance. The men I find attractive are usually NOT handsome in the traditional sense (Leonard Nimoy is my #1), but Kevin Sorbo from "Hercules" does have a pretty perfect body.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I think it's very in the eye of the beholder.

Was in a 50's diner tonight and my daughter pointed at a picture of Marilyn Monroe. She was in a bathing suit so you could really get a sense of her body type. I know millions adored her but I wouldn't. I would prefer a more Kate Beckinsale type myself. I can appreciate Monroe was attractive just not for me.

And Kim Kardashian.........how is one woman, who's only claim to fame is a sex tape, still relevant....


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

always_alone said:


> Yeah, because we know all Americans are white and suburban, and totally uniform. Yes?


It's a British Survey. It's at the top of the page.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Each to their own. Polls like this are simply designed to sell media and quite irrelevant to most "thinking" adults. 

IME it is like everything else in life, too many variables.

I have never like overly muscular men, body builders and those with a small waist. Apparently that makes me odd "meh" whatever.

I have DD boobs, smaller waist and round hips/bum (not too big as I really hate fat arses). Apparently the type of body most men like but it turns out that it isn't the type my ex liked. He prefers unshapely, stick figure women.

Mr H has a thing for curvy women and hates unshapely, stick figure women. Two different men, two different preferences.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I was thinking about this due to a conversation with Mrs. Badger.

We have a neighbor, in her early 50s or late 40s. She is single and looking for a man. My wife says 'she is beautiful'. I am no ageist. However she is distinctly average looking. And since her dance card remains empty, it seems I am not the only one who feels this way. (Granted, it could be her personality or her choice of targets. Rich man)

So I question aesthetics inter gender.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The male's preferred woman body would be perfect, IMO, if there were less boobage.
And the woman's pick of the male body is ooh la la hot.

As for the title of it... I think curves are hot on a woman but to me there is absolutely nothing sexy about Kim kardassian's injected cheeks. It looks like they are going to explode.  She has fcked her face up, too. Quite frankly, I think she is a very cheap looking woman. No class/taste.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

xakulax said:


> I don't know those photos where kinda of frankensteinish for me to tell


Bad drawings.

I think even though people have preferences. That is just what they are. Want a Brunette married a Blonde.

Though what is more important are the deal breakers. Accepted a Blonde though would not marry a Red head.

For those that got their shorts/panties in a knot relax. The colors were used as an example.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

as a male I enjoyed the body females want for themselves. The male desired body had a bimbo look
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

